# Evacuation expenses Hurricane



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

I live in a flood area and left with my car (my business) to protect it. 
(they said if you move a fishing boat it's deductible so is this too?
*Trump declares Hurricane Florence a disaster (Individual too)*

What is deductible ?

BTW now I can't get home as the roads are all underwater (ncdot)

Thanks


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

This might help

https://uberpeople.net/threads/some...-damages-because-of-irma.205792/#post-3073347


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

wallae said:


> I live in a flood area and left with my car (my business) to protect it.
> (they said if you move a fishing boat it's deductible so is this too?
> *Trump declares Hurricane Florence a disaster (Individual too)*
> 
> ...


Expenses to protect your business from flooding are deductible. The mileage you incurred to move your vehicle is a deductible business expense.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Thanks. Any thoughts on the hotel I have to stay in?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

wallae said:


> Thanks. Any thoughts on the hotel I have to stay in?


I knew you were going to ask that!!! Unfortunately I don't think you'll be able to deduct the hotel expense as a normal business expense. The possible exception might be if you worked significantly while staying at the hotel.
Any personal property that has sustained damage and not paid for by insurance will be eligible for a casualty loss on your 2018 taxes. Also, you should look into the benefits available thru Fema https://www.fema.gov/disasters


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Thanks much!!!


----------

